
React Native Starter – Free Mobile Application Template Built with React Native - PhilipDaineko
https://github.com/flatlogic/react-native-starter
======
PhilipDaineko
Hello Hacker News community!

OP is here.

My company have been working on lots of react native projects recently and we
have extracted some sort of a starter project that helps us to bootstrap
development of mobile applications. We decided to give back to the community
and open sourced it.

I would appreciate your feedback and comments!

Thank you

